# Bert's Article in Reptiles Mag.



## ColdThirst (Mar 17, 2008)

I saw that Bert (Agama International) had an article in Reptile Mag. this month on breeding the Chinese Crocodile Lizards and how he raises them. I didn't read the whole thing, but it was a huge article and it mainly talked about the lizards. There were some awesome pictures of them that they had staged and put in the article as well. Just puttin it out there for a FYI.


----------



## Mike (Mar 17, 2008)

I've seen it. Not a bad article.


----------



## DZLife (Mar 17, 2008)

Oh, which month? I have a subscription, and I didn't see it.


----------



## ColdThirst (Mar 17, 2008)

The one about banded kingsnakes on the cover


----------



## DZLife (Mar 17, 2008)

oh ok. thanks!


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Mar 17, 2008)

Mr. L has a artical on the reptile mag? i better check that out


----------



## angelrose (Mar 18, 2008)

thx, I didn't see that as well, I love those croc' lizards, they are very unique looking and would like 1, 2


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 18, 2008)

Bert also has one coming out on tegus pretty soon, it should be out around May.


----------



## PuffDragon (Mar 18, 2008)

Very cool! Hopefully they don't shorten the article.


----------



## hoosier (Mar 18, 2008)

he has one from auguest of 03 that i have that had a big article on tegus. it was great but not much info on the blues. he did a great job on it and i cant wait to read his new article. :-D


----------



## Yasha (Apr 10, 2008)

Bert's article on tegus will be in the June issue. He said that he included a diet list as well. Hope they don't cut it!


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 10, 2008)

Yasha said:


> Bert's article on tegus will be in the June issue. He said that he included a diet list as well. Hope they don't cut it!



Yea, all but the cat/dog food, lol. And welcome to the TeguTalk community!!


----------



## Yasha (Apr 10, 2008)

what??? cat and dog food??? please don't tell me people do that! I maybe a NOOB but thats just gross!I could see MAYBE feeding "Primal" dog food but thats about it. 

For people who don't know Primal is a raw meat dog food and is much more costly than people food. 

But like I said I am a noob so I could be way off here,


----------



## Harveysherps (Apr 11, 2008)

Bert does feed some off the wall stuff. But his success rate speaks for itself. It tickles me when people act shocked over some of the things he does. Who knows better than Bert what to feed them. Besides Bobby any way.


----------



## ThePHX (Apr 11, 2008)

Yeahh, after talkin with bert i decided i wanted to get into the biology/zoology degree....that guy sure knows his stuff..and really nice too


----------

